# SWEDEN | High Speed Rail



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

This thread is about high-speed railways in Sweden


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...en-procurement-begins-as-route-confirmed.html
> 
> *Ostlänken procurement begins as route confirmed*
> 01 Feb 2016
> ...


----------

